# المكتبة الالكترونية العامة > المكتبه الثقافيه >  جابرييل جارسيا ماركيز.

## أميرة قوس النصر

غابرييل خوسيه غارسيا ماركيز (جابرييل جارسيا، جابريال، غابريال، ماركيث) (بالإسبانية: Gabriel José Garc&#237;a M&#225;rquez) (ولد في 6 مارس 1927) روائي وصحفي وناشر وناشط سياسي كولمبي. ولد في مدينة أراكاتاكا في مديرية ماجدالينا وعاش معظم حياته في المكسيك وأوروبا ويقضي حالياً معظم وقته في مكسيكو سيتي. نال جائزة نوبل للأدب عام 1982 م وذلك تقديرا للقصص القصيرة والرويات التي كتبها.

بداياته
بدأ ماركيز ككاتب في صحيفة إلإسبكتادور الكولومبية اليومية (El Espectador)، ثمّ عمل بعدها كمراسل أجنبي في كل من روما وباريس وبرشلونة وكراكاس ونيويورك. كان أول عمل له قصة بحار السفينة المحطمة حيث كتبه كحلقات متسلسلة في صحيفة عام 1955 م. كان هذا الكتاب عن قصة حقيقية لسفينة كولومبية غرقت بسبب إفراط في التحميل و الوزن, عملت الحكومة على محاولة درء الحقيقة بإدعاء أنها غرقت في عاصفة. سبب له هذا العمل عدم الشعور بالأمان في كولومبيا-حيث لم يرق للحكومة العسكرية ما نشره ماركيز- مما شجعه على بدء العمل كمراسل أجنبي. نشر هذا العمل في 1970 م واعتبره الكثيرون كرواية.

أدبه
كثيرا ما يعتبر ماركيز من أشهر كتاب الواقعية العجائبية، والعديد من كتاباته تحوي عناصر شديدة الترابط بذلك الإسلوب، ولكن كتاباته متنوعة جداً بحيث يصعب تصنيفها ككل بأنها من ذلك الأسلوب. وتصنف الكثير من أعماله على أنها أدب خيالي أو غير خيالي وخصوصا عمله المسمى حكاية موت معلن 1981 م التي تحكي قصة ثأر مسجلة في الصحف وعمله المسمى الحب في زمن الكوليرا 1985 م الذي يحكي قصة الحب بين والديه.
ومن أشهر رواياته مائة عام من العزلة 1967 م، والتي بيع منها أكثر من 10 ملايين نسخة والتي تروي قصة قرية معزولة في أمريكا الجنوبية تحدث فيها أحداث غريبة. ولم تكن هذه الروابة مميزة لاستخدامها السحر الواقعي ولكن للاستخدام الرائع للغة الإسبانية. دائما ما ينظر إلى الرواية عندما تناقش على انها تصف عصورا من حياة عائلة كبيرة ومعقدة. وقد كتب أيضا سيرة سيمون دو بوليفار في رواية الجنرال في متاهة.
ومن أعماله المشهورة الأخرى خريف البطريرك، عام 1975 م، وسرد أحداث موت معلن، عام 1981 م، والحب في زمن الكوليرا، عام 1986 م.
تم اقتباس رواية جارسيا قصة موت معلن وتحويلها إلى عمل مسرحي في حلبة مصارعة الثيران بقيادة المخرج الكولومبي الشهير خورخي علي تريانا.
ومن كتبه كتاب اثنا عشر قصة مهاجرة يضم 12 قصة كتبت قبل 18 عاماً مضت، وقد ظهرت من قبل كمقالات صحفية وسيناريوهات سينمائية، ومسلسلاً تلفزيونية لواحدة منها، فهي قصص قصيرة تستند إلى وقائع صحيفة، ولكنها متحررة من شرطها الأخلاقي بحيل شعرية.


غابرييل غارسيا ماركيز (في الوسط)
كما أصدر مذكراته بكتاب بعنوان عشت لأروي والتي تتناول حياته حتى عام 1955 م, وكتاب مذكرات عاهرات السؤ تتحدث عن ذكريات رجل مسن ومغامراته العاطفية، والأم الكبيرة.
عام 2002 م قدم سيرته الذاتية في جزئها الأول من ثلاثة وكان للكتاب مبيعات ضخمة في عالم الكتب الإسبانية. نشرت الترجمة الإنجليزية لهذه السيرة أعيش لأروي على يد ايدث جروسمان عام 2003 م وكانت من الكتب الأكثر مبيعا. في 10 سبتمبر 2004 أعلنت بوغوتا ديلي إيلتيمبو نشر رواية جديدة في أكتوبر بعنوان (Memoria de mis putas tristes) وهي قصة حب سيطبع منها مليون نسخة كطبعة أولى. عرف عن ماركيز صداقته مع القائد الكوبي فيدل كاسترو وكذلك صداقته للقائد الفلسطيني ياسر عرفات وأبدى قبل ذلك توافقه مع الجماعات الثورية في أمريكا اللاتينية وخصوصا في الستينيات والسبعينيات. وكان ناقدًا للوضع في كولومبيا ولم يدعم علنيا الجماعات المسلحة مثل فارك FARC وجيش التحرير الوطني ELNالتي تعمل في بلاده.







والان سازودكم بمجموعة لا باس بها من رواياتة:
مسرحية خطبة لاذعة ضد رجل جالس-جابرييل جارسيا ماركيز.pdf

http://www.4shared.com/file/20198290...__-__.html?s=1

عينا كلب أزرق - جابرييل جارسيا ماركيز.pdf
http://www.4shared.com/file/50453300..._-___.html?s=1

بائعه الورد - جابرييل جارسيا ماركيز.pdf
http://www.4shared.com/file/50452582..._-___.html?s=1
ثمن عشرين قتيلا - جابرييل جارسيا ماركيز.pdf
http://www.4shared.com/file/50452994..._-___.html?s=1
الموت أقوى من الحب - جابرييل جارسيا ماركيز.pdf

http://www.4shared.com/file/50452517..._-___.html?s=1

أشباح أغسطس - جابرييل جارسيا ماركيز.pdf
http://www.4shared.com/file/50452327..._-___.html?s=1

عشت لأروي (مذكرات)_ جابرييل جارسيا ماركيز.pdf in  
http://www.4shared.com/file/79109926..._____.html?s=1
بائعه الورد - جابرييل جارسيا ماركيز.pdf
http://www.4shared.com/file/83545366..._-___.html?s=1
ثمن عشرين قتيلا - جابرييل جارسيا ماركيز.pdf
http://www.4shared.com/file/83545741..._-___.html?s=1
الموت أقوى من الحب - جابرييل جارسيا ماركيز.pdf
http://www.4shared.com/file/83543044..._-___.html?s=1

الموت أقوى من الحب - جابرييل جارسيا ماركيز.pdf 
http://www.4shared.com/file/78393715..._-___.html?s=1

الحب_-_جابرييل_جارسيا_ماركيز.pdf
http://www.4shared.com/file/95285532..._-___.html?s=1

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

الحب في زمن الكوليرا ... من روائعه :SnipeR (62): 

http://www.4shared.com/file/32977139...ml?err=no-sess

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

مئة عام من العزلة-جابرييل ماركيز.pdf 
http://www.4shared.com/file/34380306.../___-.html?s=1
http://www.4shared.com/file/60140088...d/___.html?s=1
http://www.4shared.com/file/41870729...___-_.html?s=1
http://www.4shared.com/file/65708044..._____.html?s=1

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

شكرا مها  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## محمد العزام

رائع 
مشكورة مها

----------


## تحية عسكريه

الحب في زمن الكوليرا 

يسلموا مها بس حسب علمي انو شيوعي صح .

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> الحب في زمن الكوليرا 
> 
> يسلموا مها بس حسب علمي انو شيوعي صح .


والله حسب معلوماتي انة اصله شيوعي بس هو ما حب مبادئها والله اعلم

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أميرة قوس النصر  
_

والله حسب معلوماتي انة اصله شيوعي بس هو ما حب مبادئها والله اعلم 
_


 على كل حال يسلموا عالموضوع .  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:SnipeR (62):

----------


## سامي صو

كل الشكر و التقدير

----------


## شذى البنفسج

:SnipeR (49):

----------


## remotion

xxxxxxxxx

----------


## jacop

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------

